# Bike with leather chain guard



## Colton1936 (Nov 16, 2011)

The number on it is 371330


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2011)

That is cool, is there a headbadge on it?


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 16, 2011)

No, but I think the bike is a Simplex.


----------

